# Multi-Boot Live DVD



## Aspire (Jun 10, 2010)

I want to make a multi boot live DVD containing the following OSes:

Ubuntu 10.04 32-bit
Linux Mint 9 Isadora
Backtrack 4

By Multi boot Live DVD i mean that i should be able to boot into any of them without prior installation (similar to a live CD)

So, how do i proceed with it?


----------



## Aspire (Jun 11, 2010)

any solutions?


----------



## Garbage (Jun 11, 2010)

* 		 			[How To] Multi-boot DVD Guide **
*


----------



## Aspire (Jun 11, 2010)

Its for Windows + Non Live


----------



## rahilm (Jun 20, 2010)

I did multiboot live versions of ubuntu, mint, superOS, puppy linux once on a usb flash drive.. shouldn't be different for a dvd. You'll need to learn to play with grub2.. let me search for the method i used..
(my first post btw)


----------



## Aspire (Jun 20, 2010)

How do i do that?


----------



## uppoorashok (Jan 2, 2011)

Multiboot USB > MultiSystem – Create a MultiBoot USB from Linux | USB Pen Drive Linux
Multiboot cd/dvd > did any one try MagicISO?


----------

